# Commedia?



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?

Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire. 

Nel tempo ho scoperto che non c'è bisogno delle belle parole per farsi una scopata, basta parlare chiaro e nella maniera giusta e si tradisce senza quel bisogno di raccontare e raccontarsi frottole. 


Trovo nel forum molte storie dove si parla si sentimenti, di amore di infatuazione; e la donna spesso messa in quelle condizioni dove lei attraverso il sentimento è stata portata a tradire, l'uomo per conto suo appena arrivato al suo scopo comincia a dileguarsi, quasi sempre in una maniera non "carina." 

Conclusione, forse la donna ha bisogno di mentirsi per darsi un'alibi al tradimento, alibi che comunque non esiste visto che la parola tradire è già sbagliata di per se.

L'uomo invece innesca quella meschinità che la donna sembra a priori volere, cioè sentirsi dire delle bugie, le prende le fa sue le metabolizza e falsamente ci crede davvero, probabilmente per dare un contegno allo stesso nome che è stato dato alla donna, cioè donna. 


Sto scrivendo tutto questo, perchè ho avuto modo di poter tradire molte volte seguendo quel percorso meschino di presa in giro che il maschio di solito attua, ma ho anche tradito ( unica volta) seguendo quel percorso chiaro dove lo scopo era soltanto scopare.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...


Questo è un grande argomento...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

è un argomento di cui sinceramente non so nulla.
son giochi ai quali non ho mai giocato


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un argomento di cui sinceramente non so nulla.
> son giochi ai quali non ho mai giocato



E' un argomento che ti spaventa da morire

Pensa che botta sarebbe per te
scoprire ad esempio che tuo marito 

ha dentro di sè un'immagine diversa di te

da quella che tu gli hai imposto...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...


tralascia per un momento la parte sbagliata della cosa ok?..
ma secondo te non può accadere?
di innamorarsi intendo...

è un pò brutto a dirsi ma...anni di matrimonio, complicita amore e quant'altro mica chiudono il tuo cuore al resto del mondo...
tu puoi scegliere semmai di non dargli retta...
ma può accadere.

credo


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un argomento che ti spaventa da morire
> 
> Pensa che botta sarebbe per te
> scoprire ad esempio che tuo marito
> ...


la vedo dura imporgli qualcosa...non lo avrei scelto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un argomento di cui sinceramente non so nulla.
> son giochi ai quali non ho mai giocato



Nessuno può dire di sapere qualcosa Minerva, nel tempo tutto può cambiare, in meglio in peggio. Tutti chiaramente e giustamente diranno che "si conoscono" e sono certi di loro stessi, fino a quando qualcosa non cambia però, se cambia.

Ma ho preso spunto nell'aprire il 3D, appunto da un luogo comune scritto molto spesso qua dentro, credo anche tu lo abbia letto no? amori che nascono dal nulla. La parola amore gettata la in un tradimento dove la parola stessa non contempla una parola così particolare. Amore.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tralascia per un momento la parte sbagliata della cosa ok?..
> ma secondo te non può accadere?
> di innamorarsi intendo...
> 
> ...


Certo che può accadere, accade. 

Ora dimmi una cosa annù, io ho scritto in questo 3D dando la mia testimonianza, tu stai scrivendo per ipotesi o per realtà? Perchè guarda che possiamo spaziare e non fermarci più su mille argomenti. Io ho tratto la mia, data da quello che leggo e messa a confronto con quello che è successo a me.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che può accadere, accade.
> 
> Ora dimmi una cosa annù, io ho scritto in questo 3D dando la mia testimonianza, tu stai scrivendo* per ipotesi *o per realtà? Perchè guarda che possiamo spaziare e non fermarci più su mille argomenti. Io ho tratto la mia, data da quello che leggo e messa a confronto con quello che è successo a me.


hai ragione 
non ho esperienze a riguardo...

ad oggi non ho avuto sbandamenti o innamoramenti per altri...e francamente viste le conseguenze spero di non averne...

sto muta


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione
> non ho esperienze a riguardo...
> 
> ad oggi non ho avuto sbandamenti o innamoramenti per altri...e francamente viste le conseguenze spero di non averne...
> ...


Muta? tu? :carneval::rotfl:

Serio, dire la propria è giusto, tu l'hai scritta, io ho anche risposto intendendo che, si, ci si può anche innamorare secondo me. Ma è appunto un'ipotesi, nel contesto della mia esperienza  e di quello che leggo nel forum ipotesi non valida.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Ecco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...


Io in una fase di grande diperazione, fra i miei 17 anni ed i miei 21 anni ho capito e mi è stata fatta capire una cosa:meglio scopare con una donna che ha l'esatta consapevolezza di chi sono,che una donna che scopa con me perchè gli ho fatto credere di essere quello che non sono!Sono stato sempre così,e questo mio modo di essere mi fa detestare da quelli che vivono di menzogne e bugie....!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Muta? tu? :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Serio, dire la propria è giusto, tu l'hai scritta, io ho anche risposto intendendo che, si, ci si può anche innamorare secondo me. Ma è appunto un'ipotesi, nel contesto della mia esperienza e di quello che leggo nel forum ipotesi non valida.


scusa claudio
perdonami..

lo sai che sono tarda già di mio...

spiega una cosa

il 3d deve solo riferisrsi alla tua esperienza...
all'esperienze del forum?...

non ho capito...


comunque se ti riferisci a katia nemmeno li vedo commedia...vedo una donna che si è innamorata dell'amante come tante...
non è idilliaco non è giusto onesto ma accade...io volevo dire questo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io in una fase di grande diperazione, fra i miei 17 anni ed i miei 21 anni ho capito e mi è stata fatta capire una cosa:meglio scopare con una donna che ha l'esatta consapevolezza di chi sono,che una donna che scopa con me perchè gli ho fatto credere di essere quello che non sono!Sono stato sempre così,e questo mio modo di essere mi fa detestare da quelli che vivono di menzogne e bugie....!



La frase essere fuori dal branco, racchiude in quello che hai scritto il vero concetto di quando sei fuori nella maniera giusta.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La frase essere fuori dal branco, racchiude in quello che hai scritto il vero concetto di quando sei fuori nella maniera giusta.


Io ci sono nato fuori dal coro,non so se nella maniera giusta o meno,ma sono questo!E credimi ho pagato parecchio....!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa claudio
> perdonami..
> 
> lo sai che sono tarda già di mio...
> ...




Il 3D è aperto a tutto, a qualsiasi risposta si voglia dare, la mia apertura è stata suggerita da riflessioni scritte in breve nel testo di apertura. 

Vedi mi scrivi " katia si è innamorata del suo amante come tante," io vedo nell'amore altro, e non userei la parola amore in un tradimento, ( a parte rari casi) l'amore non credo proprio si possa identificare in una falsa conoscenza di un'uomo/donna, conoscenza basata su cosa? nel sapere che questi non hanno avuto il coraggio di lasciare i partner? di viversi una storia clandestina alle spalle dei partner? prendendosi quella responsabilità di scelta che ti pone come unico individuo che può scegliere anche per il partner?

Minchia belle persone sono queste, già da ciò potremmo capire chi abbiamo incontrato/a.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci sono nato fuori dal coro,non so se nella maniera giusta o meno,ma sono questo!E credimi ho pagato parecchio....!



Colpa del nome sarà. 

posso dirti questo oscù, perchè qualche anno in più di te mi sembra di averlo,gli stimoli con il tempo saranno sempre uguali, cambierà la forma nell'esprimerli, in questa maniera il culo in buona parte si salva.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa del nome sarà.
> 
> posso dirti questo oscù, perchè qualche anno in più di te mi sembra di averlo,gli stimoli con il tempo saranno sempre uguali, cambierà la forma nell'esprimerli, in questa maniera il culo in buona parte si salva.


Claudio tu capisci...tu mi capisci...!Mi dispiace solo una cosa:quanto tempo ho perso cercando di essere quello che volevo essere?Salvare il culo?secondario all'appello mi manca parecchi tempo cla....!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Marzo 2013)

Io anche credo che l'amore sia altro 
illusione non è amore ...
comunque poi ci penso 
mi ero illusa di essere in forma oggi 
questo perché mio marito mi ha detto"domani starai meglio"
invece stó ancora come ieri perché mi ha mentito ?bho uomimi!
bel 3D


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io anche credo che l'amore sia altro
> illusione non è amore ...
> comunque poi ci penso
> mi ero illusa di essere in forma oggi
> ...


prova a dirgli tu "domani starai meglio " quando è lui a stare male....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io anche credo che l'amore sia altro
> illusione non è amore ...
> comunque poi ci penso
> mi ero illusa di essere in forma oggi
> ...


bel post


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...


Io credo si faccia un gran casino tra infatuazione e amore. Credo anche che si capisca davvero di amare una persona quando i giochi si fanno duri, quando ci sono difficoltà. E' in quel momento che la somma dei sentimenti viene messa alla prova, che ci rendiamo conto quanto profondamente siamo legati ad una persona. E' facile pronunciare la parola amore, confondere il sentimento con il languore, il senso di appagamento con l'emozione adrenalinica della novità. Poi l'adrenalina scende e la prospettiva cambia. Specialmente, citando Faber 'in un vuoto di felicità'.
ma...
Immagini care per qualche istante
sarete presto una folla distante
scavalcate da un ricordo più vicino
Per poco che la felicità ritorni
è molto raro che ci si ricordi
degli episodi del cammino.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

molto bello sbri ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

il tema mi piace ... ma non ho molto da dire, per quanto riguardano le mie esperienze. 

prima di ritirarmi (per il mio stato di salute), venivo spesso corteggiata. 

non mi sono mai sentita lusingata ... anzi ... 

forse ho l'ormone piatto ... forse è perché ho sempre il cervello acceso. 



secondo me, viene troppo sopravvalutato ... perché il fine è sesso e coccole ... 

ed io non riesco a scindere ... è una cosa troppo personale ... include troppe cose per me. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io anche credo che l'amore sia altro
> illusione non è amore ...
> comunque poi ci penso
> mi ero illusa di essere in forma oggi
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il 3D è aperto a tutto, a qualsiasi risposta si voglia dare, la mia apertura è stata suggerita da riflessioni scritte in breve nel testo di apertura.
> 
> Vedi mi scrivi " katia si è innamorata del suo amante come tante," io vedo nell'amore altro, e non userei la parola amore in un tradimento, ( a parte rari casi) l'amore non credo proprio si possa identificare in una falsa conoscenza di un'uomo/donna, conoscenza basata su cosa? nel sapere che questi non hanno avuto il coraggio di lasciare i partner? di viversi una storia clandestina alle spalle dei partner? prendendosi quella responsabilità di scelta che ti pone come unico individuo che può scegliere anche per il partner?
> 
> Minchia belle persone sono queste, già da ciò potremmo capire chi abbiamo incontrato/a.


Spiegami. Per te l'amore è inscindibile dalla stima e chi tradisce non potresti amarla per questo? Ma sia tu sia tua moglie avete tradito eppure vi amate? Cambia che vi è stato pentimento? Per me, sì, amore è inscindibile da stima. Penso che potrei ugualmente stimare all'interno di una relazione tra amanti perché, come tutti, troverei delle giustificazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegami. Per te l'amore è inscindibile dalla stima e chi tradisce non potresti amarla per questo? Ma sia tu sia tua moglie avete tradito eppure vi amate? Cambia che vi è stato pentimento? Per me, sì, amore è inscindibile da stima. Penso che potrei ugualmente stimare all'interno di una relazione tra amanti perché, come tutti, troverei delle giustificazioni.


No, stiamo credo, parlando di cose diverse. magari sembrano uguali ma parlavo di altro aprendo il 3D.

Ti rispondo ugualmente sperando di aver capito bene quello che hai scritto. 
Per amore  vero intendo è quello che hai con il partner con cui vivi ed accetti passato presente e si spera il futuro, le prove che si possono avere durante un percorso se superate possono soltanto far crescere, si spera non soltanto uno dei due ma entrambi. e tante più prove ci sono tanto più il percorso si fa ricco, a volte quello che sembra un male risulta altro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, stiamo credo, parlando di cose diverse. magari sembrano uguali ma parlavo di altro aprendo il 3D.
> 
> Ti rispondo ugualmente sperando di aver capito bene quello che hai scritto.
> Per amore  vero intendo è quello che hai con il partner con cui vivi ed accetti passato presente e si spera il futuro, le prove che si possono avere durante un percorso se superate possono soltanto far crescere, si spera non soltanto uno dei due ma entrambi. e tante più prove ci sono tanto più il percorso si fa ricco, a volte quello che sembra un male risulta altro.


Concordo. Ora ami tua moglie (e viceversa) e l'amavi anche un mese o un anno fa. Probabilmente vi amerete di più tra 10 anni. Questo esclude che ci possa essere amore dopo un mese? Perché dovrebbe esserci solo "commedia per scopare"? Non può accadere che ci sia altro? Faccio fatica a capire i punti della discussione.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Ora ami tua moglie (e viceversa) e l'amavi anche un mese o un anno fa. Probabilmente vi amerete di più tra 10 anni. Questo esclude che ci possa essere amore dopo un mese? Perché dovrebbe esserci solo "commedia per scopare"? Non può accadere che ci sia altro? Faccio fatica a capire i punti della discussione.



Cerco di spiegarmi, spiegarti il mio punto di vista.

Nel rapporto tra un uomo ed una donna dove esistono sentimenti veri, a parere mio ci deve essere la conoscenza di questi, conoscenza che normalmente si può avere vivendo una vita sociale normale, quindi senza nascondersi e conoscendosi entrambi nel tempo, ci possono essere idee comuni oppure no, hobby comuni oppure no, insomma ci devono essere quelle peculiarità che in qualche maniera scaturiscono da molti momenti vissuti assieme, anche il veder rapportarsi o il parlare  con altre persone fa parte di una qualcosa di reale che ti conquista oppure no, mille piccole cose reali che con il tempo ti fanno apprezzare chi frequenti. 

Nel parlare di amore tra due traditori io vorrei capire dove hanno trovato le basi per definirlo tale?
Sempre a parere mio, ripeto, già lo stesso tradimento effettuato dovrebbe in certo senso far capire chi ti stai trovando di fronte.

Forse e ripeto forse, l'unico vero stimolo che ti porta a scopare è quello dell'adrenalina che non potrai mai provare con il partner, perchè con il partner c'è altro, e con il tradimento adrenalina tutto sembra essere enfatizzato, ma dura poco, mesi forse, e dopo bisognerebbe ri tradire nuovamente. E' quindi tutto un raccontarsela perchè gli ormoni la fanno da padrone, ormoni uniti ai problemi che questi probabilmente hanno nella coppia. 

Dove sta nei traditori quella conoscenza che ti fa innamorare?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi, spiegarti il mio punto di vista.
> 
> Nel rapporto tra un uomo ed una donna dove esistono sentimenti veri, a parere mio ci deve essere la conoscenza di questi, conoscenza che normalmente si può avere vivendo una vita sociale normale, quindi senza nascondersi e conoscendosi entrambi nel tempo, ci possono essere idee comuni oppure no, hobby comuni oppure no, insomma ci devono essere quelle peculiarità che in qualche maniera scaturiscono da molti momenti vissuti assieme, anche il veder rapportarsi o il parlare  con altre persone fa parte di una qualcosa di reale che ti conquista oppure no, mille piccole cose reali che con il tempo ti fanno apprezzare chi frequenti.
> 
> ...


Dipende dai traditori. Se si conoscono in una chat per traditori non si conoscono e l'incontro è solo sessuale. Se si conoscono in altro modo (palestra, al lavoro, ecc o anche qui) è come per tutti gli altri rapporti uomo-donna e c'è una conoscenza che si approfondisce nel tempo dalla quale può nascere amicizia o amore.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ok ... io sarò piatta, sarò troppa testa ... ma ho immaginazione ...  ...

se mi calo nelle veste di una situazione così ... noto subito una cosa. 

mo tralascio i preliminari ... anche quelli me li sono ben immaginati :mrgreen: ...

cioè, conoscersi ... frequentarsi piano piano ... amando la situazione di libertà ecc. 

giungo al punto:

le storie clandestine, come ad esempio il primo grande amore che si nasconde ai genitori,

si alimenta di tante sfaccettature, di tanti desideri ecc. che appunto nella clandestinità,  tutto si amplifica, 

è più intenso ecc. come anche la parola "amore" ... perché si crea un mondo a parte ... 

ma ciò, perché, non si deve confrontare con la realtà ...

sono veramente poche le storie, che fuoriescono le loro fantasie da questa bolla,

per testarli con la realtà ... 

la maggior parte ... quando si sveglia, perché scoperti o ecc., sa spesso dove vorrebbe essere ...


accetto consigli ... per migliorare le mie immaginazioni. 


sienne

ps: sono rimasta mooolto in superficie ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... io sarò piatta, sarò troppa testa ... ma ho immaginazione ...  ...
> 
> ...


I traditori stanno ognuno dove già stava. Basta leggere qui.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...




Say not my art is fraud—all live by seeming.
The beggar begs with it, and the gay courtier
Gains land and title, rank and rule, by seeming;
The clergy scorn it not, and the bold soldier
Will eke with it his service.—All admit it,
All practise it; and he who is content
With showing what he is, shall have small credit
In church, or camp, or state—So wags the world.

Se qualcuno dovesse descrivere la caratteristica di una persona che dissimula le proprie buone qualità o i propri grandi meriti per presentarsi dimesso ed alla mano, io credo dovrebbe usare il termine modesitia.
Ed ogni comportamento che volutamente non ostenta va annoverato tra i più grandi doni che regala la vera umiltà.
Ora, tutti saranno d'accordo nel definire la franchezza e la schiettezza nel mostrarsi tra le migliori doti che la natura e l'educazione possano instillare nell'animo umano, ed esse sono tanto più straordinarie quanto più sono espresse anche in quei frangenti nei quali si può schivare un qualche beneficio o arrecarsi anche un certo qual danno allorchè si dimostrino.
Il contrario della modestia è infatti la superbia, così come l'alterigia lo è dell'umiltà ed io vedo per l'appunto sia alterigia che superbia in chi non finge altro da quel che cova in seno, ed a maggior ragione quando la franchezza rischi d'andare a scapito di lui stesso medesimo.
Egli è seguitantemente apprezzabile oltre ogni dire colui il quale non vuol primeggiare per franchezza, ma s'accontenta della piccola invenzione d'un sè meno schietto e meno orgogliosamente svantaggiato.
Si ponga il caso di quando s'abbia per le mani un qualche affaruccio carnale con una fanciulla con capelli e dita lunghe, pelle e denti bianchissimi ed alito e natiche profumate, ecco, allorchè il picaro dall'elmo rosso comincia a dipanarsi dai calzoni fin alla gorgera, s'abbisogna tosto di farne copula lesta marziale.
Inutile e di sol tergiversamento parrebbero all'imberbe ed allo sciocco le parole di miele e le carezze alle natiche per fingere d'ingraziarsela quando ben di potrebbe alzare le pidocchiose sottane e farne carne da spiedo sul primo tappeto aulente d'orina che copre il camminamento, eppure egli sarebbe sgraziato come tirare il collo all'oca che riempie il nido con l'oro zecchino.
Sì come le controdanze hanno lor passi opportuni ed opportuni inchini, allo stesso modo anche quest'arte vuole le sue movenze e le sue cadenze, affinchè l'ordine venga mantenuto, per non esser presi per bifolchi e perchè così gira il mondo.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...


Mi pare ci fosse un tuo conterraneo, tal Pirandello, che la pensava come te. O meglio tu la pensi come lui, abbi pazienza.:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare ci fosse un tuo conterraneo, tal Pirandello, che la pensava come te. O meglio tu la pensi come lui, abbi pazienza.:smile:


Finalmente ho capito! Però Luigi lo diceva un po' meglio


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2013)

E che dire invece quando è una donna libera che viene corteggiata da uno sposato che si dichiara innamorato anche quando lei gli fa bene intendere che vuole solo scopare? Non si può generalizzare: ci sono anche schiere infinite di romantici, che se la raccontano. Anzi, direi che in genere sono più gli uomini che se la raccontano. Le donne, in media, mentono, ma agli altri, non a se stesse. E' qui anche una delle spiegazioni del perché ci sono più mercenarie di sesso femminile: una donna infatti sa che il sesso mercenario è FINZIONE. Un uomo invece continua a raccontarsela, cioè vuole sentirsi potente, vuole credere che ha il cazzo più forte della terra e che con quello può tutto. E le mercenarie servono SOPRATTUTTO a creare questa colossale commedia. Alla fine, insomma, sempre problemi del cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, stiamo credo, parlando di cose diverse. magari sembrano uguali ma parlavo di altro aprendo il 3D.
> 
> Ti rispondo ugualmente sperando di aver capito bene quello che hai scritto.
> Per amore  vero intendo è quello che hai con il partner con cui vivi ed accetti passato presente e si spera il futuro, le prove che si possono avere durante un percorso se superate possono soltanto far crescere, si spera non soltanto uno dei due ma entrambi. e tante più prove ci sono tanto più il percorso si fa ricco, a volte quello che sembra un male risulta altro.


Be ci sono percorsi che si interrompono con separazioni e divorzi, alcuni anche a causa di incontri con un altra/o... Penso ad un mio cugino che sposato senza figli al quinto anno di matrimonio ( a mio avviso dopo un lungo fidanzamento infausto:mrgreen ha conosciuto una lei, si è separato, divorziato e con l'ex-amante  ha procreato 4 figli... Insomma i due amanti son diventati due compagni e dopo il divorzio due coniugi (matrimonio civile) questo per dire che non possiamo fare di tutta un'erba  un fascio, ci sono relazioni extraconiugali che sono solo uno sfogo sessuale, Altre anche uno sfogo adrenalina o ed emotivo alcune sfociano in amore  durevole...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi, spiegarti il mio punto di vista.
> 
> *Nel rapporto tra un uomo ed una donna dove esistono sentimenti veri, a parere mio ci deve essere la conoscenza di questi, conoscenza che normalmente si può avere vivendo una vita sociale normale, quindi senza nascondersi e conoscendosi entrambi nel tempo, ci possono essere idee comuni oppure no, hobby comuni oppure no, insomma ci devono essere quelle peculiarità che in qualche maniera scaturiscono da molti momenti vissuti assieme, anche il veder rapportarsi o il parlare  con altre persone fa parte di una qualcosa di reale che ti conquista oppure no, mille piccole cose reali che con il tempo ti fanno apprezzare chi frequenti. *
> 
> ...



mi sembra che nella tua idea ti sia già dato la risposta:
e cioè che esistono sentimenti veri (rosso) e non veri (neretto)


quindi non capisco a che pro la domanda finale, visto che consideri a priori impossibile il fatto che dove c'è tradimento non possa esserci amore o comunque reale sentimento


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io anche credo che l'amore sia altro
> illusione non è amore ...
> *comunque poi ci penso
> mi ero illusa di essere in forma oggi
> ...


tu sei unica. Ma non come sono unici tutti. Proprio unica di tuo 
Alcuni tuoi post mi piacciono da impazzire :smile: Non so se per il ritmo, non so se per i biscotti, ma sono fantastici


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sembra che nella tua idea ti sia già dato la risposta:
> e cioè che esistono sentimenti veri (rosso) e non veri (neretto)
> 
> 
> *quindi non capisco a che pro la domanda finale, visto che consideri a priori impossibile il fatto che dove c'è tradimento non possa esserci amore o comunque reale sentimento*


sono d'accordo! 
Il sentimento scatta, o può scattare, quando due persone si incontrano. Tutto il resto: amore di serie A e B, o non amore perché tradendo non si può, il mentirsi etc, secondo me è aria fritta, ma tu sembri crederci in modo inossidabile. Dunque già, perché fare la domanda?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...



in effetti benedico il giorno in cui ho iniziato a tradire anche per questo motivo
(anche se in realtà non so se e quanto sia stato il tradimento a dare la svolta):

perché mi si è definitivamente sgretolata, davanti alla prova dei fatti, questa visione _comica_ ( da commedia) dei rapporti tra i due sessi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo!
> Il sentimento scatta, o può scattare, quando due persone si incontrano. Tutto il resto: amore di serie A e B, o non amore perché tradendo non si può, il mentirsi etc, secondo me è aria fritta, ma tu sembri crederci in modo inossidabile. Dunque già, perché fare la domanda?



ciao AnnaBlume :smile:

mi fa piacere che tu sia tornata


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao AnnaBlume :smile:
> 
> mi fa piacere che tu sia tornata


francamente, titubo. Alcune cose lette recentemente hanno quasi dato il colpo di grazia. Mi sono ritrovata a pensare che il prezzo per rimanere fosse troppo alto.
Ma grazie :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> francamente, titubo. Alcune cose lette recentemente hanno quasi dato il colpo di grazia. Mi sono ritrovata a pensare che il prezzo per rimanere fosse troppo alto.
> Ma grazie :smile:


Ordine di servizio
domani incontro del trio chiavica
spero tu abbia studiato la parte
come sai il trio dell'arciduca di Beethoven è molto tosto.

At salut


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ordine di servizio
> domani incontro del trio chiavica
> spero tu abbia studiato la parte
> come sai il trio dell'arciduca di Beethoven è molto tosto.
> ...


ah. Mi sa che canno. Me la tiro anche per il trio chiavica, che a questo punto è un duo? Mica ho capito... Intanto mi avvantaggio e me la tiro preventivamente, snobbandovi dall'alto della mia conoscenza inutile :wide-grin:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah. Mi sa che canno. Me la tiro anche per il trio chiavica, che a questo punto è un duo? Mica ho capito... Intanto mi avvantaggio e me la tiro preventivamente, snobbandovi dall'alto della mia conoscenza inutile :wide-grin:


Ah vabbè ripieghiamo sulla sonata a Kreutzer per violino e pianoforte...
L'importante mia cara è fare bella musica con gli strumenti messici a disposizione...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vabbè ripieghiamo sulla sonata a Kreutzer per violino e pianoforte...
> L'importante mia cara è fare bella musica con gli strumenti messici a disposizione...


io ho studiato chitarra classica per qualche anno, vale lo stesso anche se non mi rincordo nulla? L'ultimo pezzo preparato (e c'ho messo mesi) era una bagatella di Walton, l'ho rivista recentemente e non sapevo nemmeno da quale parte si guardava :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io ho studiato chitarra classica per qualche anno, vale lo stesso anche se non mi rincordo nulla? L'ultimo pezzo preparato (e c'ho messo mesi) era una bagatella di Walton, l'ho rivista recentemente e non sapevo nemmeno da quale parte si guardava :unhappy:


Mamma mia strumento difficilissimo
Quante persone che sonacciano la chitarra folk, neanche sanno come si tiene la chitarra classica.
Walton compositore inglese?

Mentre non sopporto la musica di Giuliani, sono pazzo per certe cose che ha scritto Bach per il liuto, Vivaldi, e soprattutto Rodrigo.

Il concerto di Rodrigo e la Fantasia per un Gentil Hombre, sono autentici capolavori.

Trovo che studiare la chitarra classica porti le persone a interiorizzare molto, perchè diventa uno strumento molto intimo e a contatto dell'esecutore.

Incredibili poi le trovate timbriche di questo strumento, non eccessivamente valutato a mio avviso.

Si so che quando smettiamo di praticare uno strumento si dimentica tutto in fretta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mamma mia strumento difficilissimo
> Quante persone che sonacciano la chitarra folk, neanche sanno come si tiene la chitarra classica.
> Walton compositore inglese?
> 
> ...


ma anche la lettura degli spartiti, anche il solfeggio...niente, come se non avessi fatto niente. Qualche accordo riesumato dalle schitarrate al mare, tutto qui. Era meglio dedicarsi all'ugrofinnico :unhappy:

sì, William, inglese. Di Bach avevo studiato qualcosa, ne ero innamorata. Ma anche con lui ora buio pesto. 
Considera che per come sono cresciuta io, lo studio della musica, perlomeno un po', era considerato necessario, come lo sport e la lettura (e l'andare bene a scuola, senza nemmeno dirlo). MA io volevo qualcosa di più grosso: all'inizio piano (tutte le amichette lo studiavano), poi, botta d'amore folle per il violoncello dopo avere ascoltato un concerto. NO sia all'uno che all'altro, perchè (non strozzarti) cozzavano troppo con l'arredamento, modernissimo, della casa. Pensa che follia. Dunque, un fiato, meglio se piccolo (io aborrivo) o la chitarra, che mio padre, in un momento di follia d'amore l'aveva regalata a mia madre. Bella, meravigliosa, tirata a mano, mai suonata, tenuta nell'armadio per qualche anno. Risultato: io a chitarra, non esattamente esultante, maneggiando con le mie manine questo strumento bellissimo ma senza voce (suonava pianissimo). Il mio insegnante (concertista) ha cercato di farla "cantare" suonandola per qualche tempo, ma oramai si era intristita. Ce l'ho ancora, ma sarà diventata del tutto muta


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma anche la lettura degli spartiti, anche il solfeggio...niente, come se non avessi fatto niente. Qualche accordo riesumato dalle schitarrate al mare, tutto qui. Era meglio dedicarsi all'ugrofinnico :unhappy:
> 
> sì, William, inglese. Di Bach avevo studiato qualcosa, ne ero innamorata. Ma anche con lui ora buio pesto.
> Considera che per come sono cresciuta io, lo studio della musica, perlomeno un po', era considerato necessario, come lo sport e la lettura (e l'andare bene a scuola, senza nemmeno dirlo). MA io volevo qualcosa di più grosso: all'inizio piano (tutte le amichette lo studiavano), poi, botta d'amore folle per il violoncello dopo avere ascoltato un concerto. NO sia all'uno che all'altro, perchè (non strozzarti) cozzavano troppo con l'arredamento, modernissimo, della casa. Pensa che follia. Dunque, un fiato, meglio se piccolo (io aborrivo) o la chitarra, che mio padre, in un momento di follia d'amore l'aveva regalata a mia madre. Bella, meravigliosa, tirata a mano, mai suonata, tenuta nell'armadio per qualche anno. Risultato: io a chitarra, non esattamente esultante, maneggiando con le mie manine questo strumento bellissimo ma senza voce (suonava pianissimo). Il mio insegnante (concertista) ha cercato di farla "cantare" suonandola per qualche tempo, ma oramai si era intristita. Ce l'ho ancora, ma sarà diventata del tutto muta


Se andiamo in Germania
scopriamo che la musica 
fa parte del sapere minimo di ogni persona.
Si fa musica dall'asilo fino alla laurea.
Per questo il pubblico tedesco esige moltissimo da un musicista di professione.

QUindi è l'Italia che è indietro culturalmente, non la tua famiglia.
Ma capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Infatti da bambino mandavano a lezione di piano mia sorella e non me.
Ma mia sorella non ha mai avuto testa per la musica. Io si.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se andiamo in Germania
> scopriamo che la musica
> fa parte del sapere minimo di ogni persona.
> Si fa musica dall'asilo fino alla laurea.
> ...


sono d'accordo! Assolutamente. L'ignoranza musicale, generale e anche mia, è una pecca enorme. Però, da genitore, io farei fare a mio filgio/a un giro su tutti gli strumenti (magari non il violino che ti fa storcere tutto poi diventi gobbo :mrgreen e poi lo farei scegliere. Altro che scegliere qualcosa che sia piccolo o che faccia pendant con l'arredamento, no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo! Assolutamente. L'ignoranza musicale, generale e anche mia, è una pecca enorme. Però, da genitore, io farei fare a mio filgio/a un giro su tutti gli strumenti (magari non il violino che ti fa storcere tutto poi dibenti gobbo :mrgreen e poi lo farei scegliere. Altro che scegliere qualcosa che sia piccolo o che faccia pendant con l'arredamento, no?


Beh da quello che ho visto io in giro per l'europa ci pensa la scuola.
Si parte da cantare. Ohi per esempio in ungheria i bambini di tre anni sanno cantar leggendo grazie il metodo kodaly, poi ci si mette dove piace no? Ogni scuola ha il suo coro, la banda e l'orchestra amatoriale no?
Da noi c'è il flauto dolce, ma non ti dico come fanno musica le maestre di scuola elementare...robe da non credere...
Perchè che sanno le maestre di scuola elementare di musica? QUello che hanno studiato alle magistrali....robe da non credere....

E invece per lavorare con i bambini bisognerebbe avere una preparazione immensa in termini musicali....

Cioè casso senti maestre che fanno cantare i bambini, ma loro sono stonate come capre....
Incredibile...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh da quello che ho visto io in giro per l'europa ci pensa la scuola.
> Si parte da cantare. Ohi per esempio in ungheria i bambini di tre anni sanno cantar leggendo grazie il metodo kodaly, poi ci si mette dove piace no? Ogni scuola ha il suo coro, la banda e l'orchestra amatoriale no?
> Da noi c'è il flauto dolce, ma non ti dico come fanno musica le maestre di scuola elementare...robe da non credere...
> Perchè che sanno le maestre di scuola elementare di musica? QUello che hanno studiato alle magistrali....robe da non credere....
> ...


:up: ah, il piffero di plastica! Orrore, orrore. Io volevo morire, e non mi seguiva nemmeno un topo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up: ah, il piffero di plastica! Orrore, orrore. Io volevo morire, e non mi seguiva nemmeno un topo


Robe da matti.
E poi che casso di musiche.
Ma robe da matti.

Un'istruzione musicale fatta allo stupidario...
Ma hanno ragione sai poi i bambini a non fare più musica eh?

Eh ma è musica per bambini...

Infatti...eh?

Ma perchè non insegnamo ai bambini a scrivere pipu ciciu mamu...e diciamo..ma è italiano per bambini no?


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

anche da noi, c'è l'educazione musicale a scuola per tutto il percorso scolastico. 

mia figlia e lo strumento scelto era una lotta continua. proprio niente, nada zero. 
era troppo "grillo" ... con la batteria poi andò meglio, ma sempre una sofferenza rimase. 

poi qualche anno più tardi, avendo una specifica dote, entrò a far parte del programma
cultura e sport, e alcune lezioni come ginnastica, musica, disegno ecc. non doveva più frequentare. 
poiché si allena oltre 20 ore la settimana. 

ora che andrà in ginnasio, deve riprendere tutte le materie, ma con flessibilità, cioè tutto viene
adeguato al suo programma d'allenamento. 

avrà un bel pò da recuperare e così abbiamo deciso, d'iniziare piano piano ... 
oh ... un razzo! le piace da morire ... ora che è più calma riesce a focalizzare molto meglio. 

mia figlia, mi ha insegnato molto a riguardo. ognuno ha i suoi tempi e soprattutto preferenze. 
lei adora la musica classica e heavy metall ... le piace il teatro, i comici di lingua ecc. 
ci ha aperto un mondo, che non frequentavamo ... 

mo vedremo ... noi la seguiamo ... 

so solo una cosa, la scuola non può prendersi carico di tutto. 

perciò a casa nostra non si consuma e basta, perché dietro ogni cosa c'è del lavoro, della creatività ecc. 
(disegni animati, film, giochi ecc.) ... lei ora ha scelto quella strada ... ma poteva essere anche qualcos'altro. 
la cosa importante, e di ciò ne sono convinta, è, che bisogna o seguire o svegliare in loro delle passioni / interessi.
e senza dare dei giudizi ... non c'è meglio o peggio (povero compagno mio, l'ho dovuto prendere di petto più volte).

che sia musica, o meccanica, o sport, o teatro ecc. non importa ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dai traditori. Se si conoscono in una chat per traditori non si conoscono e l'incontro è solo sessuale. Se si conoscono in altro modo (palestra, al lavoro, ecc o anche qui) è come per tutti gli altri rapporti uomo-donna e c'è una conoscenza che si approfondisce nel tempo dalla quale può nascere amicizia o amore.


Ok, mi sta bene come risposta ad un tuo parere, però è diverso dal mio, io non credo in quello che hai riportato come esempio un atto che possa portare ad innamorarsi, quello di cui mi parli mi sembra essere più un rapporto sociale dovuto alle modalità di vita.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Say not my art is fraud—all live by seeming.
> The beggar begs with it, and the gay courtier
> Gains land and title, rank and rule, by seeming;
> The clergy scorn it not, and the bold soldier
> ...



Esatto, che ne siano consapevoli le coppie stesse ed anche chi dice di innamorarsi e tradisce.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare ci fosse un tuo conterraneo, tal Pirandello, che la pensava come te. O meglio tu la pensi come lui, abbi pazienza.:smile:



Già, mi verrebbe da difendermi, per orgoglio ed altro ancora, ma non voglio mettermi una maschera falsa.:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sembra che nella tua idea ti sia già dato la risposta:
> e cioè che esistono sentimenti veri (rosso) e non veri (neretto)
> 
> 
> quindi non capisco a che pro la domanda finale, visto che consideri a priori impossibile il fatto che dove c'è tradimento non possa esserci amore o comunque reale sentimento



Sarebbe stato bello leggere una risposta, e nella risposta far partecipe la realtà tua. Nella maniera in cui mi hai risposto hai soltanto scritto che a priori ho le mie idee, e ci mancherebbe altro eh.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti benedico il giorno in cui ho iniziato a tradire anche per questo motivo
> (anche se in realtà non so se e quanto sia stato il tradimento a dare la svolta):
> 
> perché mi si è definitivamente sgretolata, davanti alla prova dei fatti, questa visione _comica_ ( da commedia) dei rapporti tra i due sessi



Nel 3D di apertura ho scritto qualcosa, la ci sta tutto o quasi. Quindi anche il ciao ciao detto dall'uomo alla donna.

Nel tuo caso la commedia potrebbe avere altri risvolti, spero non ci siano mai, ma potrebbe diventare tragedia oltre che commedia. Matraini le mie risposte per quanto possano sembrare cattive o di parte, non lo sono, sono soltanto in alcuni casi illazioni, dove nemmeno tu con una risposta potresti convincermi, in gioco entrano tanti di quei fattori dove gli attori principali potrebbero stupire, o nella loro essenza di uomo, o nella loro falsità e mediocrità, nel contesto sai bene che anche tu saresti un'attrice principale, e puoi soltanto presumere le azioni degli altri, e quelle tue stesse.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... io sarò piatta, sarò troppa testa ... ma ho immaginazione ...  ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito! Però Luigi lo diceva un po' meglio






































































:calcio::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel 3D di apertura ho scritto qualcosa, la ci sta tutto o quasi. Quindi anche il ciao ciao detto dall'uomo alla donna.
> 
> Nel tuo caso la commedia potrebbe avere altri risvolti, spero non ci siano mai, ma potrebbe diventare tragedia oltre che commedia. Matraini le mie risposte per quanto possano sembrare cattive o di parte, non lo sono, sono soltanto in alcuni casi illazioni, dove nemmeno tu con una risposta potresti convincermi, in gioco entrano tanti di quei fattori dove gli attori principali potrebbero stupire, o nella loro essenza di uomo, o nella loro falsità e mediocrità, nel contesto sai bene che anche tu saresti un'attrice principale, e puoi soltanto presumere le azioni degli altri, e quelle tue stesse.


Eh?
Ma se c'è tutto nel tuo post iniziale, a che serve chiedere agli altri di esprimere il loro punto di vista?
Ultimo, non credo di dover convincere nessuno. Non penso che i tuoi interventi siano cattivo o di parte. E non presumo le azioni altrui, casomai le valuto una volta avvenute.
Se nella tua esperienza di tradimento ritieni che non ci sia o non ci sia stato amore o sentimento , ma solo sotterfugi atti (come dici tu) a farsi sganciare qualcosa dalla controparte, ne prendo atto come tua esperienza di vita.
Cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, mi sta bene come risposta ad un tuo parere, però è diverso dal mio, io non credo in quello che hai riportato come esempio un atto che possa portare ad innamorarsi, quello di cui mi parli mi sembra essere più un rapporto sociale dovuto alle modalità di vita.


E qual è la modalità di conoscenza che porta a innamorarsi? Mi serve.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto, che ne siano consapevoli le coppie stesse ed anche chi dice di innamorarsi e tradisce.


Ma è ben più che consapevolezza e si va molto oltre al mero gioco delle parti più o meno consapevole!
Bisognerebbe sputare sugli stivali alle menti deboli che inneggiano con la fiaccola in una mano e il goniometro nell'altra all'autenticità dell'individuo e della coppia!
Sono come gli dèi falsi e bugiardi che meriterebbero gli fossero cavati ad uno ad uno tutti i peli superflui per poi subire un trapianto di follicoli di ratto!
L'autenticità è propria delle monete di metallo e delle firme sulle cambiali, essa non può e non deve mai far parte del fardello di baggianate dell'uomo!
E' un modo insulso e demente per togliere raziocinio alle persone e funzionalità alle coppie!
Essere autentici, dice qualcuno, è comportarsi per quello che si è dentro, dire quello che si pensa sempre e comunque e non tradire la propria natura.
Certo, è ovvio, anche mangiare quando si ha fame, dormire dove capita e fare i propri bisogni per strada è altrettanto autentico!
Ma se lo fa un bambino si prende giustamente due ceffoni, se però lo fa un cozzone od una smutandata è segno di genuinità!
E, invece di legarli manie e piedi e due elefanti che si danno le terga per essere squartati vivi, si dà loro una pacca sulla spalla e si asciugano le loro lacrime di colluttorio scaduto col fazzoletto buono...
I bisogno corporali vanno emendati!
Chi lo nega andrebbe scuoiato.
Ma con simpatia.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo!
> Il sentimento scatta, o può scattare, quando due persone si incontrano. Tutto il resto: amore di serie A e B, o non amore perché tradendo non si può, il mentirsi etc, secondo me è aria fritta, ma tu sembri crederci in modo inossidabile. Dunque già, perché fare la domanda?



Senza offesa mi raccomando, basta capire che le mie domande o risposte nascono spesso o da stupore o da voglia di conoscere, sapere e via discorrendo.

Quindi a priori quando mi si dice perchè fare la domanda mi viene spontaneo pensare, "ma non è chiaro?" siamo in un forum di traditi e traditori, basterebbe questo per non farmi la domanda. Ed anche perchè come ho già scritto ho voglia di sapere, per me un'amore di serie B scaturito da una persona adulta può soltanto cercare di farmi riflettere su di questa e su come è l'andazzo delle persone. E ripeto un'altra volta, per me non è aria fritta discutere su quali meccanismi "una persona adulta" parla di innamoramento per un'altra persona quando questa persona è invece un perfetto/a sconosciuto/a

Se volete posso chiudere il 3D, eventualmente proporrei di chiudere anche il forum, Anzi no, lasciamo aperto soltanto il confessionale.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh?
> Ma se c'è tutto nel tuo post iniziale, a che serve chiedere agli altri di esprimere il loro punto di vista?
> Ultimo, non credo di dover convincere nessuno. Non penso che i tuoi interventi siano cattivo o di parte. E non presumo le azioni altrui, casomai le valuto una volta avvenute.
> Se nella tua esperienza di tradimento ritieni che non ci sia o non ci sia stato amore o sentimento , ma solo sotterfugi atti (come dici tu) a farsi sganciare qualcosa dalla controparte, ne prendo atto come tua esperienza di vita.
> Cosa vuoi sapere?



Nulla chiara, ti ripeto basta leggersi il 3D iniziale, quindi aspettiamo nel tuo caso l'epilogo della tua storia, allora se vorrai potrai eventualmente scrivere la tua. Ma anche ora se vuoi, ma credo mi stia ripetendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza offesa mi raccomando, basta capire che le mie domande o risposte nascono spesso o da stupore o da voglia di conoscere, sapere e via discorrendo.
> 
> Quindi a priori quando mi si dice perchè fare la domanda mi viene spontaneo pensare, "ma non è chiaro?" siamo in un forum di traditi e traditori, basterebbe questo per non farmi la domanda. Ed anche perchè come ho già scritto ho voglia di sapere, per me un'amore di serie B scaturito da una persona adulta può soltanto cercare di farmi riflettere su di questa e su come è l'andazzo delle persone. E ripeto un'altra volta, per me non è aria fritta discutere su quali meccanismi "una persona adulta" parla di innamoramento per un'altra persona quando questa persona è invece un perfetto/a sconosciuto/a
> 
> Se volete posso chiudere il 3D, eventualmente proporrei di chiudere anche il forum, Anzi no, lasciamo aperto soltanto il confessionale.


Io provo un fortissimo affetto per il mio amico, sono felice di averlo conosciuto e non mi ha mai deluso. Il mio per lui non è un sentimento dimezzato e non è un gioco. È l'uomo con cui potrei stare  se fossi libera. 
Ma questi fatti non piovono dal cielo.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

interessante ... la commedia ha preso svolti :carneval: ...

comunque, sono anche io interessata all'argomento. 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E qual è la modalità di conoscenza che porta a innamorarsi? Mi serve.



Potrei stare a scrivere tantissimo, accorcio e rimango brevissimo, Sincerità, rispetto per se stesso e per gli altri, stima per se e per gli altri, essere un uomo, essere una donna, conoscenza basata sulla conoscenza vera. 
Basta poco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?
> 
> Diversi anni fa ho preso in giro molte donne, con quelle belle parole che toccano il cuore e che fanno dei due delle persone che soffrono e che hanno bisogno di sfogo, e nel loro sfogo comune trovano quell'appiglio dove poter tradire.
> 
> ...


Ma io non generalizzerei così tanto. non siamo fatti con le formine. Molti uomini non hanno bisogno di mentire per avere quello che vogliono e molte donne non hanno bisogno di sentirsi dire bugie.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è ben più che consapevolezza e si va molto oltre al mero gioco delle parti più o meno consapevole!
> Bisognerebbe sputare sugli stivali alle menti deboli che inneggiano con la fiaccola in una mano e il goniometro nell'altra all'autenticità dell'individuo e della coppia!
> Sono come gli dèi falsi e bugiardi che meriterebbero gli fossero cavati ad uno ad uno tutti i peli superflui per poi subire un trapianto di follicoli di ratto!
> L'autenticità è propria delle monete di metallo e delle firme sulle cambiali, essa non può e non deve mai far parte del fardello di baggianate dell'uomo!
> ...



Caro Rabarbaro, invidio ma senza rancore chi nel proseguo della propria vita muore sereno e soddisfatto della propria vita non avendo mai avuto una caduta abissale portandolo per forza di cose a diventare uomo, ma nella stessa maniera ammiro chi cade  e sa rialzarsi ed andare avanti nonostante la caduta sia stata ancor peggiore di quello che si possa immaginare, vale per tutti questo, per tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> interessante ... la commedia ha preso svolti :carneval: ...
> 
> ...



Già, ma come sempre succede, la commedia diventa surreale e viene modificata, non da chi lo ha aperto però. Nella mia scarsa attitudine a farmi capire ho capito una cosa, non mi capisce soltanto chi, non vuole capirmi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io provo un fortissimo affetto per il mio amico, sono felice di averlo conosciuto e non mi ha mai deluso. Il mio per lui non è un sentimento dimezzato e non è un gioco. È l'uomo con cui potrei stare  se fossi libera.
> *Ma questi fatti non piovono dal cielo*.


Il grave è questo. Vedi da discussione "Lasciata con unmessaggio" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Originariamente Scritto da *Minerva*  _          quoto sbriciolata...mi è scappato il post ma fate conto.
 perché è la menzogna e la solita questione della* lealtà *che sono sul piatto; nonè questione di fedeltà fisica o mentale*.si tratta di raccontar frottole e di non essere sinceri*, una roba che mi fa sentire detestabile e che non sopporto.
 che poi vorrei chiarire a massinfedele che non ho detto che non esiste il sesso senza amore , dico che facendo sesso si scambiano anche emozioni e intimità che vanno ben al di là del contato fisico_
E' questo che non riuscivo a dire. In una coppia si è adulti e non c'è un rapporto come genitori e figli che devono trovare la loro autonomia. Un figlio esce e dice "esco con amici" o neppure lo dice e quando rientra racconta cosa ha fatto o no, a secondo di come gli va. In una coppia ci si raccontano tutte le cose rilevanti dall'avere cambiato la gomma dell'auto, al problema di lavoro, all'essere andato a letto con un altro. Non è una cosa irrilevante come aver preso il caffè amara invece che dolce. Senza dire che ben prima dell'andare a letto ci devono essere quegli scambi che portano poi all'intimità fisica. Il semplice fingere che non sia accaduto nulla è pesantino e crea una separazione nella comunicazione che nei fatti allontana come e forse più dell'essere stati con un'altra persona. Non si può poi dire che si sente l'altro un estraneo se si è fatto in modo di estraniarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma io non generalizzerei così tanto. non siamo fatti con le formine. Molti uomini non hanno bisogno di mentire per avere quello che vogliono e molte donne non hanno bisogno di sentirsi dire bugie.



Vorrei farti notare che in questo caso chi generalizza sei tu. :mrgreen: Io personalmente ho aperto un 3D, con lo scopo di capire.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei farti notare che in questo caso chi generalizza sei tu. :mrgreen: Io personalmente ho aperto un 3D, con lo* scopo* di capire.


 dove è che avrei generalizzato io?? 

Credo che ci siano talmente tante sfumature nelle persone che non vale, secondo me, nemmeno la pena di cercare di capire come gira il fumo. Basta capire le persone importanti quelle che vogliamo vicino a noi. 

Scopare o no è secondario...  :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro Rabarbaro, invidio ma senza rancore chi nel proseguo della propria vita muore sereno e soddisfatto della propria vita non avendo mai avuto una caduta abissale portandolo per forza di cose a diventare uomo, ma nella stessa maniera ammiro chi cade  e sa rialzarsi ed andare avanti nonostante la caduta sia stata ancor peggiore di quello che si possa immaginare, vale per tutti questo, per tutti.


L'ammirazione la si può nutrire a ragione nei confronti di chi s'incammina per una via, più o meno contorta, ma che tende ad un fine, ad un luogo dello spirito al quale si desidera avvicinarsi.
Lungo un tale percorso che è tanto più aspro quanto meno battuto dalla maggioranza delle persone, conviene davvere reputare di valore e degne di ogni stima ed affetto anhe le cadute più rovinose e le soste per lo sconsolamento e la sensazionbe d'essere sperduti.
Diversa stima godono, o dovrebbero godere, presso gl'intelligenti, coloro che vagano sperduti e girano sempre nel loro intorno, quali vitelli legati ad un palo con corda cortissima e dura, per non andare da nessuna parte e battendo più volte lo stesso calpesto finchè su esso non cresce più l'erba e le unghie gli diventano fruste.
E' una collocazione secondo il fine, non secondo le difficoltà, che salire sul tetto della propria casa per aggiunstarne i còppi rotti ha gli stessi rischi che l'arrampicarsi su quella del vicino per tentare un furto, ma ben altro valore.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dove è che avrei generalizzato io??
> 
> Credo che ci siano talmente tante sfumature nelle persone che non vale, secondo me, nemmeno la pena di cercare di capire come gira il fumo. Basta capire le persone importanti quelle che vogliamo vicino a noi.
> 
> Scopare o no è secondario...  :rotfl:



Mi sta bene, ma il 3D sbaglio o lo aperto io? A quanto pare a me interessa conoscere non solo chi mi sta vicino, quindi vorrei non generalizzare,  quindi conoscere, sapere, evolvermi o rimanere per come sono, insomma non voglio starmi fermo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'ammirazione la si può nutrire a ragione nei confronti di chi s'incammina per una via, più o meno contorta, ma che tende ad un fine, ad un luogo dello spirito al quale si desidera avvicinarsi.
> Lungo un tale percorso che è tanto più aspro quanto meno battuto dalla maggioranza delle persone, conviene davvere reputare di valore e degne di ogni stima ed affetto anhe le cadute più rovinose e le soste per lo sconsolamento e la sensazionbe d'essere sperduti.
> Diversa stima godono, o dovrebbero godere, presso gl'intelligenti, coloro che vagano sperduti e girano sempre nel loro intorno, quali vitelli legati ad un palo con corda cortissima e dura, per non andare da nessuna parte e battendo più volte lo stesso calpesto finchè su esso non cresce più l'erba e le unghie gli diventano fruste.
> E' una collocazione secondo il fine, non secondo le difficoltà, che salire sul tetto della propria casa per aggiunstarne i còppi rotti ha gli stessi rischi che l'arrampicarsi su quella del vicino per tentare un furto, ma ben altro valore.



:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sta bene, ma il 3D sbaglio o lo aperto io? A quanto pare a me interessa conoscere non solo chi mi sta vicino, quindi vorrei non generalizzare,  quindi conoscere, sapere, evolvermi o rimanere per come sono, *insomma non voglio starmi fermo*.


ok ti aspetto al bar. 

Fine OT :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok ti aspetto al bar.
> 
> Fine OT :mrgreen:


Eh ma non vale! mi prendi per gola. Andiamo va. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il grave è questo. Vedi da discussione "Lasciata con unmessaggio"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto dalla prima all'ultima parola. Aggiungendo che pure io avevo capito esattamente cosa voleva dire minerva già dl primo post, quello sintetico.
Ma stabilito che c'è un estraniato e un estraniante, mi sembrava che qui, per qualcuno, l'importante fosse proprio appurare quanto quell'intimitá, quel sentimento, quelle emozioni fossero reali/valide i quanto illecite.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il 3D è aperto a tutto, a qualsiasi risposta si voglia dare, la mia apertura è stata suggerita da riflessioni scritte in breve nel testo di apertura.
> 
> *Vedi mi scrivi " katia si è innamorata del suo amante come tante," io vedo nell'amore altro*, e non userei la parola amore in un tradimento, ( a parte rari casi) *l'amore non credo proprio si possa identificare in una falsa conoscenza di un'uomo/donna, conoscenza basata su cosa? *nel sapere che questi non hanno avuto il coraggio di lasciare i partner? di viversi una storia clandestina alle spalle dei partner? prendendosi quella responsabilità di scelta che ti pone come unico individuo che può scegliere anche per il partner?
> 
> Minchia belle persone sono queste, già da ciò potremmo capire chi abbiamo incontrato/a.



ieri non avevo voglia di rispondere...oggi si.

neretto....tu..ma tu non sei katia...non sei stato tu tempo fa a dir che ogni storia è a se...che ogni persona vive le cose a seconda del contesto, dei fatti accaduti eccecc..?

rosso:cosa intendi per falsa conoscenza?
falsa conoscenza significa che sai cose su quella persona che non sono vere, appunto false.
forse intendevi scarsa conoscenza..
beh per innamorarsi di una persona non devi necessariamente essere la detentrice o il detentore di tutti i suoi segreti, fatti ecc ecc..son cose che si scoprono con il tempo, perchè nemmeno io sapevo nulla di mio marito quando abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci..
se poi riduci la cosa al tradimento al fatto che non devono perchè entrambi hanno la fede al diro è un altro discorso..
ma anche un amore nato in modo sbagliato si può chiamare così.

o è prerogativa di marito e moglie conviventi ecc ecc.

so benissimo che non è giusto vivere una storia alle spalle dell'altro, lo so bene.
ma giusto o sbagliato che sia non toglie il fatto che in quella storia può esserci amore, sentimenti affetto...

a parte lothar si tradisce solo perchè si deve fare la scopatina settimanale?
a parte lothar si rischierebbe di essere scoperti solo per una scopatina settimanale?
no
perchè nella maggior parte dei casi nn è una scopatina settimanale e via...è altro

COSA SIA ESATTAMENTE QUESTO "ALTRO" non lo so
te lo può dire chi lo sa meglio di me..

e semmai lo dovessi sapere anche io sarò lieta di dirtelo.


bon ho finito.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ieri non avevo voglia di rispondere...oggi si.
> 
> neretto....tu..ma tu non sei katia...non sei stato tu tempo fa a dir che ogni storia è a se...che ogni persona vive le cose a seconda del contesto, dei fatti accaduti eccecc..?
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, ma come sempre succede, la commedia diventa surreale e viene modificata, non da chi lo ha aperto però. Nella mia scarsa attitudine a farmi capire ho capito una cosa, non mi capisce soltanto chi, non vuole capirmi.


Finalmente ho capito
Io, che non ho aperto il 3D, sono tra quelli che modificato la tua commedia e l'ha resa surreale?
Sono tra quelli che non vuole capirti?
Ma è colpa mia/ nostra se tu apri 3D alla cazzo dove ti fai le domande e ti dai le risposte da solo? Dove asserisci di volerti confrontare con chi ti racconta e ti porta i suoi argomenti, salvo poi trattarli da dementi perché non capiscono il reale senso delle minchiate che scrivi?
Tu vuoi solo farti i cazzi degli altri
Ti piacerebbe sapere le storie e i dettagli
Con la testa di cazzo che ti ritrovi non riesci neanche a discernere le risposte pertinenti che ti vengono date.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ieri non avevo voglia di rispondere...oggi si.
> 
> neretto....tu..ma tu non sei katia...non sei stato tu tempo fa a dir che ogni storia è a se...che ogni persona vive le cose a seconda del contesto, dei fatti accaduti eccecc..?
> 
> ...


Qua dentro avete parametri di valutazione che chissà da dove scaturiscono, e mi sa che quello che scrive fantastica, ripropone quello che lei denuncia come sua verità, lei almeno lo scrive chiaramente e senza tanti sofismi, mantenendo un'idea tale a quale a quella che esprime inizialmente. Ma già so annù che quello che ho scritto non verrà capito, sarò caparbio molto preso da me stesso, ma prendo soltanto quello che leggo e lo "rinfaccio," l'importante è sapere che se lo faccio è soltanto perchè leggo, oltre quello rimane soltanto il mio pensiero espresso sempre nella stessa maniera, cioè il mio, come tu il tuo e fantastica il suo. Fatta sta premessa che non servirà a nulla o comunque a pochi ti rispondo.


Ho imparato a mie spese che ci sono persone e persone, ognuno si fa la propria idea di cosa possa essere l'amore, cosa possa essere la conoscenza. Ognuno può sempre cercare sul vocabolario e far proprio il significato della parola a proprio comodo, ognuno può sempre giostrarsi la propria vita come vuole, ognuno può dichiararsi cattolico e seguire delle regole come non seguirle, si può essere mussulmani e non. Insomma possiamo traviare quello che certe persone ad una certa età non dovrebbero mai traviare, e se lo fanno, che lo facciano una volta sola dopo diventa diabolico. 

Che ognuno prenda come conoscenza quello che vuole credere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ieri non avevo voglia di rispondere...oggi si.
> 
> neretto....tu..ma tu non sei katia...non sei stato tu tempo fa a dir che ogni storia è a se...che ogni persona vive le cose a seconda del contesto, dei fatti accaduti eccecc..?
> 
> ...


ma neanche Lothar lo fa per quello e l'ha sempre detto.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma neanche Lothar lo fa per quello e l'ha sempre detto.


vabeh sbri..si parlava di sentimenti...

era un esempio...



ma sai che ti dico..basta..ci rinuncio...
non capisco niente...e più leggo è più mi confondo quindi...passo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ieri non avevo voglia di rispondere...oggi si.
> 
> neretto....tu..ma tu non sei katia...non sei stato tu tempo fa a dir che ogni storia è a se...che ogni persona vive le cose a seconda del contesto, dei fatti accaduti eccecc..?
> 
> ...


non avrei saputo dirlo meglio! per questo, chiedevo della domanda. Se già nell'incipit Ultimo decide cosa amore non è, perché chiedere? Non parte con la posibilità di un confronto, ma dice invece che tutto quello che non è sotto il sole non può che essere menzogna o maschera o fingimento. Particolarmente ostante al confronto su questa cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito
> Io, che non ho aperto il 3D, sono tra quelli che modificato la tua commedia e l'ha resa surreale?
> Sono tra quelli che non vuole capirti?
> Ma è colpa mia/ nostra se tu apri 3D alla cazzo dove ti fai le domande e ti dai le risposte da solo? Dove asserisci di volerti confrontare con chi ti racconta e ti porta i suoi argomenti, salvo poi trattarli da dementi perché non capiscono il reale senso delle minchiate che scrivi?
> ...


Io vorrei capire per quale motivo sei così incazzata, cioè vorrei capire si fa per dire Matraini di sta gran coppula di minchia, perchè le mie risposte non ti convengono, anche se ti ho fatto capire che non ti rispondo per offendere; la mia sincerità non ti conviene, perchè sai bene che essendo una traditrice nel momento in cui verrai scoperta ( spero mai) non saprai mai come si comporterà ne il tuo amante ne tuo marito ne te stessa.

Sei entrata in questo 3D andando fuori tema, nonostante ciò ti ho risposto cercando di andare a parare su qualcosa che era un tuo discorso, ma non ti va bene perchè hai il culo che rode, sia dalle mie risposte che chissà cosa... e qua mi fermerei 

finale: quando pensi quello che hai scritto delle persone, demente etc, vedi di non prendertela troppo, basta ignorare, oppure non leggere e non scasserai i coglioni a chi ti fa rodere il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non avrei saputo dirlo meglio! per questo, chiedevo della domanda. Se già nell'incipit Ultimo decide cosa amore non è, perché chiedere? Non parte con la posibilità di un confronto, ma dice invece che tutto quello che non è sotto il sole non può che essere menzogna o maschera o fingimento. Particolarmente ostante al confronto su questa cosa.



Sta a voi farmi capire che sbaglio nell'avere certi pensieri che sono esclusivamente i miei, e viceversa, al momento ho notato soltanto ripetizione di domande e risposte.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Sta a voi farmi capire che sbaglio nell'avere certi pensieri che sono esclusivamente i miei*, e viceversa, al momento ho notato soltanto ripetizione di domande e risposte.


ma chi ti sta dicendo che sbagliado avere i tuoi pensieri....
tu pensi una cosa...io dico che per me è diversa...

dove sta il problema...?

mo mi tolgo le scarpe e te le tiro....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi ti sta dicendo che sbagliado avere i tuoi pensieri....
> tu pensi una cosa...io dico che per me è diversa...
> 
> dove sta il problema...?
> ...


Fallo capire alla Matraini  ed a chi la pensa come lei. leggi le belle paroline che mi ha scritto, sono la rivendicazione a qualcosa che gli sta dando veramente fastidio, e se le parole scritte fossero davvero da dementi non farebbero così incazzare, ma gli conviene fare così ha solo questa maniera per uscirsene fuori, peccato che altro non può fare.

Basterebbe scrivere, ho l'amante me lo godo e lo faccio alla faccia di mio marito delle persone a me più care e per tutti quelli che nonostante tutto hanno una moralità e rispetto verso il prossimo. Dicendo questo risolverebbe la questione, ma se lo deve dire guardandosi allo specchio e non gli conviene sputarsi in faccia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire per quale motivo sei così incazzata, cioè vorrei capire si fa per dire Matraini di sta gran coppula di minchia, perchè le mie risposte non ti convengono, anche se ti ho fatto capire che non ti rispondo per offendere; la mia sincerità non ti conviene, perchè sai bene che essendo una traditrice nel momento in cui verrai scoperta ( spero mai) non saprai mai come si comporterà ne il tuo amante ne tuo marito ne te stessa.
> 
> Sei entrata in questo 3D andando fuori tema, nonostante ciò ti ho risposto cercando di andare a parare su qualcosa che era un tuo discorso, ma non ti va bene perchè hai il culo che rode, sia dalle mie risposte che chissà cosa... e qua mi fermerei
> 
> finale: quando pensi quello che hai scritto delle persone, demente etc, vedi di non prendertela troppo, basta ignorare, oppure non leggere e non scasserai i coglioni a chi ti fa rodere il culo.


Non sono per niente incazzata
Se mi conoscessi sapresti che io mi esprimo così.
E non sono andata fuori tema.
Ti ho risposto pertinentemente.
Hai preferito ignorare perché sei prevenuto nei miei confronti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fallo capire alla Matraini  ed a chi la pensa come lei. leggi le belle paroline che mi ha scritto, sono la rivendicazione a qualcosa che gli sta dando veramente fastidio, e se le parole scritte fossero davvero da dementi non farebbero così incazzare, ma gli conviene fare così ha solo questa maniera per uscirsene fuori, peccato che altro non può fare.
> 
> Basterebbe scrivere, ho l'amante me lo godo e lo faccio alla faccia di mio marito delle persone a me più care e per tutti quelli che nonostante tutto hanno una moralità e rispetto verso il prossimo. Dicendo questo risolverebbe la questione, ma se lo deve dire guardandosi allo specchio e non gli conviene sputarsi in faccia.


Questa cosa l'ho sempre scritta e detta.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono per niente incazzata
> Se mi conoscessi sapresti che io mi esprimo così.
> E non sono andata fuori tema.
> Ti ho risposto pertinentemente.
> Hai preferito ignorare perché sei prevenuto nei miei confronti.


Bene, vuol dire che ho percepito male, neanche io sono incazzato, ho solo risposto per le rime. 

La persona prevenuta sei soltanto tu.Ma o lo sei o non lo sei, non m'importa, mi importa  soltanto scrivere la mia e leggere le vostre nel contesto del forum.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questa cosa l'ho sempre scritta e detta.



Brava mi fa piacere che ti sputi in faccia, almeno è già una cosa. Anche se peggiora il tutto, altrimenti dovresti riuscire a cambiarti e guardarti allo specchio con rispetto, se non per te almeno per chi vive una vita assieme a te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi ti sta dicendo che sbagliado avere i tuoi pensieri....
> tu pensi una cosa...io dico che per me è diversa...
> 
> dove sta il problema...?
> ...


Ma lascia perdere annuncia, ultimo èpalesemente in mala fede e non trova di meglio che attaccare chi dal suo punto di vista e più attaccabile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava mi fa piacere che ti sputi in faccia, almeno è già una cosa. Anche se peggiora il tutto, altrimenti dovresti riuscire a cambiarti e guardarti allo specchio con rispetto, se non per te almeno per chi vive una vita assieme a te.


Io non mi sputo in faccia, ho sempre detto e scritto che faccio certe cose alle spalle di mio marito.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere annuncia, ultimo èpalesemente in mala fede e non trova di meglio che attaccare chi dal suo punto di vista e più attaccabile



Lascia perdere te, risulti alquanto infantile se cerchi consensi o altro quotando in questa maniera, scrivi qualcosa di utile, ma è difficile vero? anche in un forum come nella realtà denunciarsi è difficile.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non mi sputo in faccia, ho sempre detto e scritto che faccio certe cose alle spalle di mio marito.



Si brava di nuovo, esserne coscienti ti ripeto peggiora le cose. Ti ricordo che non soltanto un marito rientra nella vita di una persona che tradisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascia perdere te, risulti alquanto infantile se cerchi consensi o altro quotando in questa maniera, scrivi qualcosa di utile, ma è difficile vero? anche in un forum come nella realtà denunciarsi è difficile.


Denunciare cosa? 
Tutti sanno quel che faccio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Denunciare cosa?
> Tutti sanno quel che faccio.


Tutti nel forum, specifica. Tuo marito lo sa? i figli lo sanno? le persone care che frequenti lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non glielo dici?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutti nel forum, specifica. Tuo marito lo sa? i figli lo sanno? le persone care che frequenti lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non glielo dici?


Lo sanno TUTTI.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non ho seguito ...

ma se lo sanno tutti ... non è tradimento ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo sanno TUTTI.



Ah bhe se lo scrivi ti credo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho seguito ...
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: si ma lo sanno tutti eh! :mrgreen: dice a tutti mi scopo l'amante e godo, ma lo dice a tutti tutti eh!


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

poi ... io faccio un po' una distinzione tra i traditori:

quelli che se la raccontano, per giustificare ... o lo fanno tutti ecc. 

quelli che lo dicono che sbagliano ... tante ... "per ora non so fare meglio"...



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho seguito ...
> 
> ...


Infatti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> poi ... io faccio un po' una distinzione tra i traditori:
> 
> ...


Sienne
Non sono né una né l'altra


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti


allora Chiara... mi dispiace ma devi toglierti il grembiule:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: si ma lo sanno tutti eh! :mrgreen: dice a tutti mi scopo l'amante e godo, ma lo dice a tutti tutti eh!


Ciao,

se lo sanno tutti ... allora sanno anche che gode ... è ovvio ... ne è una conseguenza. 

se no ... mica è masochista e fa una cosa che non le piace ... 

e solo che io fino ad ora non sapevo che tutti lo sapessero ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti



Sei sposata in chiesa Matraini?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sposata in chiesa Matraini?


Sono sposata in chiesa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se lo sanno tutti ... allora sanno anche che gode ... è ovvio ... ne è una conseguenza.
> 
> ...


Sapevo soltanto del conte, questa è la prima volta che leggo che tutti sanno, ora bisogna sapere che significa sanno per la Matraini, perchè alcune volte vuol dire anche, "mio marito sa che io... ma mai abbiamo chiesto conferma se tradiamo." Dicasi per tutti eh, figli e conoscenti stretti.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono sposata in chiesa.


:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Chiara

tutto chiaro ora ... non lo sapevo ... 

anche se ciò cambia poco a te ... 

ma ora capisco io certe cose molto meglio ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono sposata in chiesa.


Visto sienne, quando un tradito ha le palle rotte ci mette poco ad aggiustarsele , basta che la finisca di cercare di andare incontro a certi pensieri che sono diversi dai propri.

Ora si che la Matraini può scrivere che sono in malafede. ma è una malafede reale data da fatti e non perchè serve a me o al forum, questo non è un dialogo tra traditi e traditori. Ma uno però a volte anche se non s'incazza, i coglioni gli girano ugualmente.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo soltanto del conte, questa è la prima volta che leggo che tutti sanno, ora bisogna sapere che significa sanno per la Matraini, perchè alcune volte vuol dire anche, "mio marito sa che io... ma mai abbiamo chiesto conferma se tradiamo." Dicasi per tutti eh, figli e conoscenti stretti.


Ciao,

credo, che un tradimento sia una cosa tra la donna e il uomo ... 

se dice tutti, suppongo, che intende le persone dirette interessate ... in questo caso sicuramente il marito 

il resto per me ... non è importante ... non deve spiegazioni a nessuno altro ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che un tradimento sia una cosa tra la donna e il uomo ...
> 
> ...


Nemmeno per me lo è, infatti quello che sta accadendo non è un confronto, è soltanto andare dritto al sodo senza mezzi termini.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Visto sienne, quando un tradito ha le palle rotte ci mette poco ad aggiustarsele , basta che la finisca di cercare di andare incontro a certi pensieri che sono diversi dai propri.
> 
> Ora si che la Matraini può scrivere che sono in malafede. ma è una malafede reale data da fatti e non perchè serve a me o al forum, questo non è un dialogo tra traditi e traditori. Ma uno però a volte anche se non s'incazza, i coglioni gli girano ugualmente.


Ciao,

non capisco un tubo! :mrgreen: ...

che centra se è sposata in chiesa? 
sposarsi in chiesa può avere per le persone vari significati ... o vari motivi ... che noi non conosciamo ... 

io mi sono imposta a ciò ... non mi sono ne sposata in chiesa ... e non ho battezzato mia figlia.

non posso io scegliere per lei ... sarà lei a scegliere, quando avrà maturato un suo pensiero ...

credo ... penso ... non lo so ...

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

è ufficiale....

il mio cervello è troppo piccolo.


torno al mio...:ballo::ballo:...




scusa claudio ma non ho capito una beneamata mazza..
ho tentato ma..evidentemente come hai detto tu non avendo esperienza diretta....

ciao..
un bacio te lo do lo stesso...
:ballo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Visto sienne, quando un tradito ha le palle rotte ci mette poco ad aggiustarsele , basta che la finisca di cercare di andare incontro a certi pensieri che sono diversi dai propri.
> 
> Ora si che la Matraini può scrivere che sono in malafede. ma è una malafede reale data da fatti e non perchè serve a me o al forum, questo non è un dialogo tra traditi e traditori. Ma uno però a volte anche se non s'incazza, i coglioni gli girano ugualmente.


ma che c'entra scusa il matrimonio in chiesa? Mi risulta che ci siano persone NOTORIAMENTE cattoliche che si sono sposate più volte, che hanno interrotto matrimoni e portato avanti relazioni parallele. Alfieri del cattolicesimo proprio, mica solo poveri cristi che si sono impartiti un sacramento. Eppure sono ancora lì belli come il sole a portare aventi il loro credo.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che c'entra scusa il matrimonio in chiesa? Mi risulta che ci siano persone NOTORIAMENTE cattoliche che si sono sposate più volte, che hanno interrotto matrimoni e portato avanti relazioni parallele. Alfieri del cattolicesimo proprio, mica solo poveri cristi che si sono impartiti un sacramento. Eppure sono ancora lì belli come il sole a portare aventi il loro credo.


parli ad esempio di Casini, Sbri :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che c'entra scusa il matrimonio in chiesa? Mi risulta che ci siano persone NOTORIAMENTE cattoliche che si sono sposate più volte, che hanno interrotto matrimoni e portato avanti relazioni parallele. Alfieri del cattolicesimo proprio, mica solo poveri cristi che si sono impartiti un sacramento. Eppure sono ancora lì belli come il sole a portare aventi il loro credo.



Vuoi forse dirmi che la Matraini ha divorziato e che la chiesa ha accettato il divorzio?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non capisco un tubo! :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...



Bhe chi si sposa in chiesa di solito accetta delle regole che gli stanno bene.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sta a voi farmi capire che sbaglio nell'avere certi pensieri che sono esclusivamente i miei, e viceversa, al momento ho notato soltanto ripetizione di domande e risposte.


eh, ma io non a caso ho questa idea. Che se non ti piacciono le risposte o fai muro o le rigiri o rispondi a caso o dici di non aver riceuto risposta. E sono daccordo con Chiara: se credi di aver tutte le risposte e tutto il resto è roba di "chi se la racconta", che vuoi? Mica ci arrivo.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

ora, credo di aver capito dove vuoi arrivare ... sono lenta sry.

sposarsi in chiesa, non per tutti ha lo stesso significato. 

cioè, io non mi sono sposata in chiesa, non a causa della fede, questo capitolo è ancora aperto.

ma per un semplice motivo: la chiesa richiede certe cose ... io avevo già una figlia ... 

credo o non credo ... è già una cosa allora dalla quale io mi escludo.

sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

heheh ... in contemporanea ... ok ...

avevo capito ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma io non a caso ho questa idea. Che se non ti piacciono le risposte o fai muro o le rigiri o rispondi a caso o dici di non aver riceuto risposta. E sono daccordo con chiara: se credi di aver tutte le risposte e tutto il resto è roba di "chi se la racconta", che vuoi? Mica ci arrivo.



Sono serio, la stessa cosa avrei potuto scrivere io, pensa un po te. 
Vedi anche qua mica stai cercando di riprendere un discorso di base, accusi soltanto, e quell'accusa a quanto pare è una contropartita appurata nella fattispecie. 

Se tanto mi da tanto non ne usciamo più.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Clà,

è una cosa molto personale.

poi l'ipocrisia anche tra i più fedeli non manca. 

la tradizione, le aspettative della famiglia ecc. 


avevo dodici anni, quando ho chiesto perché quella donna si sposa con il pancione? 


ed è stato allora, che mi sono detta, non ne faccio parte ... se c'è un Dio ... mi capirà ...

ma ancora non ho risposte ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi forse dirmi che la Matraini ha divorziato e che la chiesa ha accettato il divorzio?


che c'entra? ma il sentire il vincolo di un sacramento è cosa personalissima. Ti faccio il mio esempio. Mio marito ateo, io... diciamo cristiana non cattolica, una religione mia. Ci siamo sposati in chiesa. Non era una bella chiesa, non l'abbiamo fatto per la cerimonia... i fiori li abbiamo sistemati noi con il prete la sera prima, per dire. Io ero abbondantemente pregna:mrgreen:. Io ho voluto quel tipo di matrimonio per una serie di motivi che non ti spiego per non annoiarti e perchè il matrimonio è l'unico sacramento che non deve essere impartito da un sacerdote, quindi dalla chiesa. Gli sposi sono gli ufficianti, il sacerdote è solo testimone. La promessa è la nostra. Se rompiamo quella promessa non devo spiegazioni a nessuno del perchè e del percome e non mi sento neppure in dovere di renderlo ufficiale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro avete parametri di valutazione che chissà da dove scaturiscono, e mi sa che quello che scrive fantastica, ripropone quello che lei denuncia come sua verità, lei almeno lo scrive chiaramente e senza tanti sofismi, mantenendo un'idea tale a quale a quella che esprime inizialmente. Ma già so annù che quello che ho scritto non verrà capito, sarò caparbio molto preso da me stesso, ma prendo soltanto quello che leggo e lo "rinfaccio," l'importante è sapere che se lo faccio è soltanto perchè leggo, oltre quello rimane soltanto il mio pensiero espresso sempre nella stessa maniera, cioè il mio, come tu il tuo e fantastica il suo. Fatta sta premessa che non servirà a nulla o comunque a pochi ti rispondo.
> 
> 
> Ho imparato a mie spese che ci sono persone e persone, ognuno si fa la propria idea di cosa possa essere l'amore, cosa possa essere la conoscenza. Ognuno può sempre cercare sul vocabolario e *far proprio il significato della parola a proprio comodo*, ognuno può sempre *giostrarsi* la propria vita come vuole, ognuno può dichiararsi cattolico e seguire delle regole come non seguirle, si può essere mussulmani e non. Insomma possiamo *traviare* quello che certe persone ad una certa età *non dovrebbero mai traviare*, e se lo fanno, che lo facciano una volta sola dopo diventa diabolico.
> ...


io parlo di questo. Tu dai per scontato che tutti quelli che non hanno le tue idee (ma a pratica, mi pare che anche tu abbia tradito, eh) se la raccontino. O Travino. O corrompano. Insomma, se l'aggiustano. Oltre ad essere una minchionata assoluta (cit) è pure autoritario. Decidi tu il giusto e tutti gli altri o si dicono cazzate o sono in malafede o chissà cos'atro. Che puoi, mica no. Siamo ancora in parvenza di democrazia. Ma, di nuovo, scrivendo tu cose del tutto chuse al confronto, perché aprirci un 3D e fare domande? Se già di partenza scarti ogni risposta che non è l'unica che vuoi, risponditi da solo, no?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Clà,
> 
> è una cosa molto personale.
> 
> ...


Ma si sienne, facciamo sempre delle scelte no? sposarsi in chiesa per quello che mi riguarda può valere come non può valere. Dipende da noi, dalle nostre idee, da tante di quelle cose che ti formano, e nel futuro è chiaro che si possono cambiare le idee. radicalmente è difficile che accada, ma cambiare si e fa parte sempre e comunque di nostre scelte. Io sono dell'idea che in base a tutto ci deve essere sincerità rispetto per tutti etc....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> parli ad esempio di Casini, Sbri :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:?


mica solo lui. Mi risulta che qualcuno abbia fatto nascere dei figli in Svizzera... dando loro il cognome della madre, inizialmente. Non uno... due. A distanza di anni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sposata in chiesa Matraini?


hm, scusa ma la butto là.
Tu sei sposato in chiesa, nevvero? Hai tradito, nevvero? Non l'hai detto, nevvero? Mi manca qualcosa nella serie?


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

credo che per Cla sia molto importante la chiarezza con se stessi fino alla base. 

é solo che, qui è un forum ... e basterebbe dire, oltre non spiego, oppure spiego ... 

a secondo dell'importanza che si da.

seguire questa chiarezza con se stessi ... attraverso la elaborazione di un tradimento ... o appunto aprire la coppia

è aver capito molto di se stessi ... 

ma siamo molto intrecciati con una cultura molto ipocrita ... sbucciare la banana non è così facile ... 

ad ognuno la proprie chiarezza ... e conseguenza ...

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono serio, la stessa cosa avrei potuto scrivere io, pensa un po te.
> Vedi anche qua mica stai cercando di riprendere un discorso di base, accusi soltanto, e quell'accusa a quanto pare è una contropartita appurata nella fattispecie.
> 
> Se tanto mi da tanto non ne usciamo più.


mi sembra sempre la solita storia: ti sto facendo un appunto di METODO, che se non lo cambi, tu il confronto non ce l'hai e non ce l'avrai se non con quelli della setta tua, per quanti pssano essere i 3D che apri. Più chiaro, così?
PRIMA il METODO; POI il MERITO. In genere funziona così. E meno male.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si sienne, facciamo sempre delle scelte no? sposarsi in chiesa per quello che mi riguarda può valere come non può valere. Dipende da noi, dalle nostre idee, da tante di quelle cose che ti formano, e nel futuro è chiaro che si possono cambiare le idee. radicalmente è difficile che accada, ma cambiare si e fa parte sempre e comunque di nostre scelte. Io sono dell'idea che in base a tutto ci deve essere sincerità rispetto per tutti etc....


Ciao,

il rispetto per tutti, inizia con se stessi. 

perciò credo, se si è sposata, per tradizione, per far piacere ... lo sa lei e il suo consorte. 

quelle regole, non se li è fatte sue ... ne ha un altro rapporto, una ricorrenza tradizionale niente più. 


basta vedere come molti, non ne danno veramente un'altra importanza ... 


diverso sarebbe, se lei dicesse ... sono una credente ... e mi sono sposata in Chiesa perché credo in questa cosa.

perciò, sposarsi in chiesa ... può significare molte cose ... 

non lo sappiamo ... e non ci dovrebbe importare ... 

lo sa lei come gestire ... come d'altronde ha gestito il resto ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi sembra sempre la solita storia: ti sto facendo un appunto di METODO, che se non lo cambi, tu il confronto non ce l'hai e non ce l'avrai se non con quelli della setta tua, per quanti pssano essere i 3D che apri. Più chiaro, così?
> PRIMA il METODO; POI il MERITO. In genere funziona così. E meno male.


Ciao,

mi spieghi questa cosa del metodo e merito?

non l'ho capita ...

se ti va ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi spieghi questa cosa del metodo e merito?
> 
> ...


beh, molto semplicemente, il METODO è il modo con il quale ragioni e discuti. Il MERITO è il campo o l'argomento nel quale lo applichi. Io dicevo a Ultimo che se parte già fin dall'inizio affermando che alcune cose che possono essergli risposte non sono vere (perché sono tradimenti, dunque etc etc), è un metodo sbagliato, che impedisce il confronto. 
Se ti chiedo una cosa, ma parto già dicendoti: ma se tu fai x e y qualsiasi cosa tu mi risponda non vale perché te la racconti, sono menzogne, che te lo chiedo a fare? Perché voglio solo sentrmi dire cose sulle quali sono d'accordo e tutto il resto non è vero? E che confronto è? E questo vale per qualsiasi merito.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu sei unica. Ma non come sono unici tutti. Proprio unica di tuo
> Alcuni tuoi post mi piacciono da impazzire :smile: Non so se per il ritmo, non so se per i biscotti, ma sono fantastici



Grazie sei molto gentile ...
E tra l'altro sei la seconda in un giorno "fantastico " che me lo dice ...
ieri un amico ,mi ha detto che anche come cammino sono particolare ...
Ho chiesto: 
_eh?_


_Tu non cammini ....vaghi

_E' stato bellissimo.....


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie sei molto gentile ...
> E tra l'altro sei la seconda in un giorno "fantastico " che me lo dice ...
> ieri un amico ,mi ha detto che anche come cammino sono particolare ...
> Ho chiesto:
> ...


stai meglio...leggo..sono contenta...
ù


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie sei molto gentile ...
> E tra l'altro sei la seconda in un giorno "fantastico " che me lo dice ...
> ieri un amico ,mi ha detto che anche come cammino sono particolare ...
> Ho chiesto:
> ...


Infatti, è bellissimo, e te lo dice una che ultimamente *marcia*... che triste


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stai meglio...leggo..sono contenta...
> ù



Più o meno 
ossa rotte ...ma oggi mi tocca lavorare ...
Nel mio lavoro i giorni che salto sono poi obbligata a recuperare il lavoro...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti, è bellissimo, e te lo dice una che ultimamente *marcia*... che triste


io pesto le cacche quando cammino
perchè son distratta.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao AB

OK ... io l'ho capito differentemente.

la sua frase iniziale, lo specifica ... è come una tesi (eine These) ... 

e spiega come ci è arrivato. 

Come in ogni procedimento, poi subentrano le varie argomentazioni,

che si basano sull'esperienza diretta o indiretta ... 

alla fine, ognuno trae le proprie conclusioni ... 

È ovvio, che lui porta avanti la sua tesi ... se non trova un ragionamento o un esperienza che la metta in crisi. 

come anche gli altri portano avanti i loro argomenti. 

Il fatto è, che si tratta di una cosa ... che va oltre ... e spostarsi di un centimetro è dura ... 

L'argomento è molto interessante ... ma anche un po' delicato ... può toccare molto il nudo ... 




Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia testimonianza mi porta a dire che tutto si riduce a commedia, qualcuno/a dirà, ma di che parli Ultimo?



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> OK ... io l'ho capito differentemente.
> 
> ...


Perdonami sienne, 
In realtà hai capito fino a un certo punto.
Io non porto avanti nessuna tesi.
A una domanda specifica ho risposto con la mia esperienza, che viene ritenuta non pregnante in quanto non vissuta alla luce del sole.
È la stessa tesi di Alex, infondo.
Siccome sono una persona che agisce alle spalle, i miei sentimenti sono di serie b. Non ci vuole molto a capire dove l'autore della discussione voleva andare a parare.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdonami sienne,
> In realtà hai capito fino a un certo punto.
> Io non porto avanti nessuna tesi.
> A una domanda specifica ho risposto con la mia esperienza, che viene ritenuta non pregnante in quanto non vissuta alla luce del sole.
> ...


Ciao Chiara,

mi sono intromessa, senza aver l'etto cosa cera prima ... sry ... 

vado a leggere, perché ora non so, di quale esperienza si tratta, visto che tutti sanno ... 

cioè, significa ... che sei andata oltre, che hai appunto fatto un tuo passo, con decisioni tue ... 

con conclusioni tue ... e con verità tue e tutto quello che ne consegue. 



Non ci vuole molto a capire ... ok ... mmhh 

Ora non so, cosa mi vuoi dire con ciò ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlo di questo. Tu dai per scontato che tutti quelli che non hanno le tue idee (ma a pratica, mi pare che anche tu abbia tradito, eh) se la raccontino. O Travino. O corrompano. Insomma, se l'aggiustano. Oltre ad essere una minchionata assoluta (cit) è pure autoritario. Decidi tu il giusto e tutti gli altri o si dicono cazzate o sono in malafede o chissà cos'atro. Che puoi, mica no. Siamo ancora in parvenza di democrazia. Ma, di nuovo, scrivendo tu cose del tutto chuse al confronto, perché aprirci un 3D e fare domande? Se già di partenza scarti ogni risposta che non è l'unica che vuoi, risponditi da solo, no?


Forse non ci siamo capiti, o perlomeno fai finta di non capire, e francamente mi sono stancato di dire di leggere il 3D di apertura.
Quindi oltre a scriverti che non hai fatto altro che giudicare senza però rispondere al 3D vero, ti rispondo in questa maniera, che è poi quella che dici io attuo come risposte o difese. Io ho tradito e sono adesso cazzi mie le spiegazioni che puntualmente dovrei darti per farti capire, chiaro questo? Inoltre leggendoti posso solo pensare che la persona con cui sei stata abbia avuto ben validi motivi per trattarti nella maniera in cui ti ha trattata. Questo ripeto è una maniera per risponderti nella stessa esatta maniera in cui mi dai le risposte, cioè mirate non al tema del 3D ma ad offendere. 

Come dici tu siamo in democrazia.  Io non scarto, sei tu che da tempo vai fuori tema nonostante scritto innumerevoli volte, ma sto cazzo che non rispondo più a tema trattenendomi dalle esternazioni.

Quando vuoi riprendere il tema sono a disposizione, ma non sono più disposto ad essere galantuomo con chi offende puntualmente e offendendo la mia intelligenza.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, scusa ma la butto là.
> Tu sei sposato in chiesa, nevvero? Hai tradito, nevvero? Non l'hai detto, nevvero? Mi manca qualcosa nella serie?



Scusa ma tu hai trombato? e quando hai trombato? il culo lo hai dato? ti è piaciuto?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi sembra sempre la solita storia: ti sto facendo un appunto di METODO, che se non lo cambi, tu il confronto non ce l'hai e non ce l'avrai se non con quelli della setta tua, per quanti pssano essere i 3D che apri. Più chiaro, così?
> PRIMA il METODO; POI il MERITO. In genere funziona così. E meno male.



Se apro 3D ho uno scopo, la setta mia rimane soltanto mia, problemi? se li hai sono solo cazzi tuoi. 
Il confronto mi sono reso conto che con persone come te non esiste. I 3D li apro, detto ciò fai quello che vuoi. chiaro?

L'appunto fallo quando vuoi e come vuoi, lo stesso vale per me.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdonami sienne,
> In realtà hai capito fino a un certo punto.
> Io non porto avanti nessuna tesi.
> A una domanda specifica ho risposto con la mia esperienza, che viene ritenuta non pregnante in quanto non vissuta alla luce del sole.
> ...


E ti sbagli Matraini, se volevo avere altri scopi lo scrivevo in chiaro. Le tue sono soltanto supposizioni, mentre la mia risposta la mia verità e deve starti per forza di cose bene, altrimenti qualsiasi cosa tu scrivi posso asserire che sei una bugiarda. par condicio. 

Nel 3D iniziale mi sono esposto in prima persona, se volevo arrivare a chissà quale scopo non mi esponevo. E poi parli di malafede? Accettati per quello che sei Matraini e vedrai che riuscirai ad avere un dialogo con me. Io se voglio arrivare a qualche scopo posso soltanto mettere la morale che ho sbatterla in faccia a chicchessia, quindi partici da questo principio, dopo potremmo parlare di  caparbietà ostilità troppa stima presunzione etcetc, ma non ho mai messo in mezzo la moralità etc che ci distingue, ho sempre cercato un dialogo. Non lo vuoi? che mi frega, ma evita di rispondermi per come hai fatto perchè una volta lo accetto la seconda pure la terza no, e non è una minaccia, è una maniera per dirti che se ti permetto due volte certe esclamazioni, non prenderci la mano che è meglio per tutti.


----------

